# rave coffee italian job...



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

...has anyone tried the above,even though its frowned on i do like an italian restaurant espresso with the robusta kick,just wondering if anyone had any feedback on this blend


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

There are some amazon reviews on italian job (all 5 star)

Would be great too see a decent review from this forum.


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

I prefer to avoid the charcoal taste of italian coffee







haha,

Suppose it depends how they roast it. Their Cuban was lovely and it's normally very darkly roasted; however theirs was more medium-dark.

Could be nice, let me know how it goes if you do try.

I quite fancy trying the El Salvador San Rafael.


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

Took delivery of the Signature blend yesterday

along with the cuban and Papua New Guinea Sigri

They were roasted on 19th April except for the Papua which was roasted on 23rd.

I read somewhere that its best left for a week before use? is this correct?


----------



## Pdalowsky (Dec 31, 2012)

The service from Rave by the way was exceptional


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

4 days I find works best.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Well the Italian job is fantastic if you prefer traditional espresso with a kick and price wise it's a no brainer if this is your style of espresso,on with the signature blend now and loving that too,smooth chocolatey and good body,will deffo be indulging in plenty of both these blends,straight forward,low acidity espresso


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Pleased to hear this, it's next on my purchase list.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I had some last week. Thoroughly enjoyed it, in fact I think I prefer it to Signature


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Will be going in to see rob on Friday, I really like the signature and m coming o the nod of my third kilo so will definitely pick up some Italian job


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm currently enjoying a bag of Italian Job from Amazon. £9 + £2.70 P&P for a full kg can't really go wrong. Think the roast date on mine was 2 days before I received it in the post.

Their Brazilian and their Guatamala Monto Rosa are fantastic too.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

That is cheap! I have been meaning to try Rave for some time so this is perfect

P.S. still prefer your original avatar pic!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Wonder why it's 50p cheaper for 92g more on amazon than direct from rave?


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> That is cheap! I have been meaning to try Rave for some time so this is perfect
> 
> P.S. still prefer your original avatar pic!


I dunno, maybe it costs them less to deal through Amazon (i.e. no paypal or CC fees) They can actually do it cheaper as they're roasting bigger batches cos they're selling more? Charging P&P instead of free delivery?

I think I'll change the avatar back, This one is too white and you can't really see what it is. I do love my chimps


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Spoke to rob today the reason for the difference in the bags is that originally he sent the bags out in 227g packets to keep the weight limit under 250 for postal reasons, and the larger bags were just 4 lots of smaller bags. Amazon insist on complete measures of either 250 or 1 kg, thus the bags on amazon are those measures, however you cannot get the free postage at amazon for orders over £25, you can onl get that direct from rave.

Once his new web site is up and running, with the new payment method, he will be distributing all measures as per the 250 and 1 kg weighting, so no more confusion, price will be the same as amazon, open this clears this up


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow... I didn't realise how cheap this was!! 1Kg delivered for less than £12... crazy


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Just tried this out today and I'm enjoying it, seems to produce a huge amount of crema (a few tries were 25% liquid 75% crema!).


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

SimonB said:


> Just tried this out today and I'm enjoying it, seems to produce a huge amount of crema (a few tries were 25% liquid 75% crema!).


that will be the robusta:good:


----------

